# 2018 Tournament Spreadsheet



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm starting to put together my 2018 Tournament Spreadsheet so if you have a saltwater tournament you would like to add just drop me a PM or post up. Hopefully I will have a first revision ready by the beginning of February of so.


----------



## fishhook46 (Apr 24, 2011)

*2018 broads with rods fishing tournament for women*

Hey Bubbaette,doesn't seem like a year has passed, this year's Broads with Rods Tournament for Women will be May 12th [email protected] Capt Marks Bastrop Marina. Thanks again for doing this


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm still putting the spreadsheet together so if you have tournament dates post them up or PM me.


----------

